# Base Bird Pictures...



## Bandit1 (12 Aug 2007)

Thought I'd share a couple from around 8 Wing today...if you have some, please share!


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2007)

You do know that phtography on most air forces bases is prohibited without the express permission of the Wing Commander right ?


----------



## Bandit1 (30 Aug 2007)

Yessir, I do.  These photos were taken on the media day for the CC-177 and we were cleared to shoot anything that was around, at least that was what we were told.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2007)

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> Yessir, I do.  These photos were taken on the media day for the CC-177 and we were cleared to shoot anything that was around, at least that was what we were told.



Cool......just checking

....and also reminding everyone else before they incriminated themselves on here  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2007)

But while we're at it......

Right to Left:

CP-140, USN P-3C, USN P-3C and USCS P-3AEW


----------



## Bandit1 (30 Aug 2007)

Great picture Sir!  I've always loved the Aurora, such a sweet plane.  Unfortunately they don't travel down here that often (and if they do I'm sure we're not going to post it here!) and I haven't had the time to see them apart from airshows.  If you're allowed to share, was that photo taken during an Ex or training mission?


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2007)

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> If you're allowed to share, was that photo taken during an Ex or training mission?



COMPTUEX at NAS North Island, California


----------



## Bandit1 (24 Apr 2008)

Thought I'd share some pictures and a video that I managed to grab out at 8 Wing today. Kudos to the Herc squad who ran perpendicular to the end of the runway, low, and fast before coming in to land and also thanks and kudos to the Polaris crew who kept me entertained all afternoon with their T&G's and missed approaches. You just have to love the sound of these engines, even if it is a civvy a/c in military colours.  Also grabbed a couple of shots of 177701 and -02.

Polaris Missed Approach Vid  

Bandit


----------



## Bandit1 (24 Apr 2008)

More pictures...

Bandit


----------



## Bandit1 (24 Apr 2008)

Hercs...

Bandit


----------



## karl28 (24 Apr 2008)

Great photos Bandit1 even though I  live in Trenton. I still think the aircraft that we have are still pretty neat to look at even after 20 plus years of living here .


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (25 Apr 2008)

> thanks and kudos to the Polaris crew who kept me entertained all afternoon with their T&G's and missed approaches. You just have to love the sound of these engines, even if it is a civvy a/c in military colours.



I know what you mean. I stopped off in my usual viewing spot aroun 10'ish at the threshold of 32 here in Ottawa. I was actually there because I saw a Griffon while I was in the Timme's drive through do a couple of passes. I watched it for a bit along with some commercial traffic and when I checked the arrival frequency, I just caught "Husky02 contact tower now on 18.8" NICE - more CF traffic! (we don't get a lot of it here other than the Challengers and for some reason, the Alpha Jets from Top Aces). They did they same simulated missed approach (low and over) right over my spot which is very close to the threshold. The A310 seemed a lot louder than the usual traffic - it actually made me move hehe. What a great sound!

Anyway - thanks for the pics. I wonder if it was the same aircraft.... It was. I just noticed the "02" on the Polaris close up - duh.


----------



## Astrodog (27 Apr 2008)

What day did you catch 320? I might have been on board!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (27 Apr 2008)

Really? Thursday (the 24th)... It was around 10:15-10:30 (I am telling time by my coffee break).


----------



## Bandit1 (28 Apr 2008)

All afternoon on the 24th - great way to spend a bday...lol

Bandit


----------



## SupersonicMax (28 Apr 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> COMPTUEX at NAS North Island, California



February last year, was it??

Max


----------



## aesop081 (28 Apr 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> February last year, was it??
> 
> Max



No, the picture is not from Last year.


----------



## Klinkaroo (30 Apr 2008)

Man, don't I ever miss 8 wing. Nothing better then being in school and the f-18s and hercs flying right over your school bothering all the teachers  Gotta love it. Still remember what the bellies of those hercs looked like, hope to go back one day as a mechanic.


----------

